# Team Management App



## soloyosh (Sep 15, 2016)

I have used TeamSnap for a while.  It is always a pain to get everyone signed up, etc.  I also dislike that the text alerts cannot be replied to directly.  I have taken to using a Text to Group app to handle this.  In order for this to work properly I have to disable iMessage and Group Text each time and the re-enable afterward.  Parents can reply directly to the text.  With both, there is a character limit that, if exceeded, the app will break into multiple texts.  In some cases these don't always arrive in order.

I would like to find a good app for tracking stats during the game.

Shots, shots on target and goals (by who, from where and assisted by)
Possession
Completed passes

With GotSoccer releasing their app, I was hoping for something good with real integration with their online stuff, but it falls short.

So what say you?
Best Team Management App?
Best Team Stat Tracker App?

Cheers
Brett


----------



## Wez (Sep 15, 2016)

I to am interested in what apps are working well for people!


----------



## younothat (Sep 15, 2016)

We like the video analysis & stats part.   Might be better for the olders 
https://www.hudl.com/

Youngers we used (http://teamapp.com/app).  pretty basic not that impressed


----------



## whatever (Sep 15, 2016)

GroupMe is good group text app. You still have to get people to download the app, etc. (always the biggest problem). If they don't it just shows up in their text app as multiple texts. But if they download the app it's very easy to use with no restrictions and it works with all smartphone brands (well, I don't know if it works with Microsoft but I know it works with other smartphone brands).


----------



## younothat (Sep 15, 2016)

whatever said:


> GroupMe is good group text app. You still have to get people to download the app, etc. (always the biggest problem). If they don't it just shows up in their text app as multiple texts. But if they download the app it's very easy to use with no restrictions and it works with all smartphone brands (well, I don't know if it works with Microsoft but I know it works with other smartphone brands).


Good app for messaging text, chat, and  you can share video and text as well. Can use the web client from a browser https://web.groupme.com/ 

Not really soccer related but when you're a member of multiple groupme's does  come in handy, very simple, easy.


----------



## soccerobserver (Sep 15, 2016)

Great topic. For team management We used Teamstuff bc it was free. It is ok. Mainly it was free.  I don't feel confident enough to recommend it but it is worth being aware of

Www.teamstuff.com


----------



## whatever (Sep 15, 2016)

younothat said:


> Good app for messaging text, chat, and  you can share video and text as well. Can use the web client from a browser https://web.groupme.com/
> 
> Not really soccer related but when you're a member of multiple groupme's does  come in handy, very simple, easy.


Yes, I should have clarified GroupMe is only good for group texts within the team especially when you're at a tournament or away game and you're trying to coordinate where to have a team lunch, etc. 
I like TeamSnap for all the normal team stuff - schedules, etc. but it's not good for photos, videos, etc. they charge too much. What do people like for team photos/videos? I don't like shutterfly - too slow to load, etc.


----------



## soloyosh (Sep 15, 2016)

Have you guys tried any of the apps for stat keeping?  I am looking to at least capture the shots and saves stuff at our next game.


----------



## GunninGopher (Sep 15, 2016)

I like Shutterfly better than Teamsnap because it offers just about everything that Teamsnap does, and more, for free. No matter what you do, make sure to have a dedicated team calendar that everyone loads into their cell phones and that it is updating automatically for them.

When I managed I team I had a Shutterfly account for photos and some stuff, a text group for emergency messages, and everyone had the team Google Calendar loaded on their phones. When we had an event, I sent an e-mail and loaded all the info on the calendar. If a practice was cancelled or something changed last minute, I'd send the group text. Otherwise it was all e-mail, verbal and calendar. I learned long ago, if you need people to know something, tell them 3 different ways.


----------



## jrcaesar (Sep 15, 2016)

Suggestion: The very best photo option would be to create a Gmail account for the team and use Google Drive or Google Photos. Then either everyone has the account/password or you invite them to share a master folder. And it's free. (Or you could do that with OneDrive, same trick.) Agree that Shutterfly for photo collection and review is just too slow and cumbersome.


----------



## doubled (Sep 16, 2016)

soloyosh said:


> Have you guys tried any of the apps for stat keeping?  I am looking to at least capture the shots and saves stuff at our next game.


ScoreSoccer

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/score-soccer/id302098301?mt=8 

Decent interface to record the action.  Produces a good report post game that can be emailed.  Report includes these items per player, minutes played, shots, shots on goal, goals, assists, offsides, fouls, yellows & reds as well as keeper stats...saves, allowed, save % out of the box.  Also options to attach shot charts, MaxPreps table, and events list.  Can direct feed events to Twitter if you choose.  It does cost $5 but works well.


----------



## soloyosh (Sep 16, 2016)

doubled said:


> ScoreSoccer
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/score-soccer/id302098301?mt=8
> 
> Decent interface to record the action.  Produces a good report post game that can be emailed.  Report includes these items per player, minutes played, shots, shots on goal, goals, assists, offsides, fouls, yellows & reds as well as keeper stats...saves, allowed, save % out of the box.  Also options to attach shot charts, MaxPreps table, and events list.  Can direct feed events to Twitter if you choose.  It does cost $5 but works well.


I ended up downloading this one and SOCCRStats.

SOCCRStats has the plus of pulling your roster over from TeamSnap, but I like everything else about ScoreSoccer.

Thank you for the tip!


----------



## hydraulic42 (Sep 18, 2016)

Another fan of GroupMe. Once you get past the parent or two who go a little emoji-crazy for a few weeks , it's a great communication option for things like tournaments or games in far-off places so people can get real-time warnings about traffic or weird field locations.

TeamSnap for most everything else.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

Is it still the case that Shutterfly has an Apple app, but not an Android?


----------



## FreeKick (Sep 19, 2016)

GunninGopher said:


> I like Shutterfly better than Teamsnap because it offers just about everything that Teamsnap does, and more, for free.


Agreed, I prefer shutterfly to TeamSnap for team communication, calendar, addressses, and pictures. I don't think TeamSnap does any of it well. 

As for stat tracking, I'm not sure but I'm going to give ScoreSoccer a try now.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 20, 2016)

Team Snap is a bit limiting - especially if  you are using freebie version.

We started using http://www.sportsengine.com/

The app is pretty good. Much easier and better flow then team snap. SportEngin is integrated with our club website as well. Some of the features are not initially intuitive but it is simple once you do things once or twice. The calendar feature is great and can easily update when things change. Once you make a change on the calendar it sends out alerts to the registered emails. You can add photos/videos/stats/posts etc - which i dont use.  The calendar + app = solid product. Dont know the cost since it done through the club. The app is a free download, could try it and see if it works without website integration - but might not.


----------



## karnac (Sep 23, 2016)

Checkout Possession or PossessionFree - both apps offer a way to track basic soccer stats.
http://possession.tritera.com

Possession

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/possession/id861905774?ls=1&mt=8


PossessionFree

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/possession/id948301460?ls=1&mt=8


----------



## gauchosean (Sep 23, 2016)

For the last 4 seasons I have been a big fan of Shutterfly. Once the calendar is inputted, setting up automatic reminders made my life really easy. I put all practices, games, team events in and had an auto reminder go out 24 hours before. I would use the desktop version for any admin work but for last minute communications both email and text you could do easily through the app.


----------



## Dan Toberman (Jun 27, 2017)

We have a brand new application at Trace: http://www.tracesoccer.com/ that will track player stats during the game and automatically produce player highlights. You can contact us through the website if it's aligned with what you were looking for in the past.


----------



## Mom Taxi (Jun 27, 2017)

I use TeamSnap for my team and for group texting we use the group chat feature in the app. It works well for our team to communicate during tournament weekends, etc.  I haven't had issues with families not downloading the app, and it's worked well for us. But we have a paid subscription - maybe chat isn't only available with paid subscriptions? I'm sorry to hear that TeamSnap isn't working well for you. It has made my job soooo much easier the past couple of seasons that I've been using it.  Well worth the fee (which is only a few dollars per player per season). When people reply to alerts and emails their replies go to my email. 

As far as tracking stats I have no clue. I do know several parents who have used such apps over the years, but I'm not sure what apps they used.


----------



## Mom Taxi (Jun 27, 2017)

gauchosean said:


> For the last 4 seasons I have been a big fan of Shutterfly. Once the calendar is inputted, setting up automatic reminders made my life really easy. I put all practices, games, team events in and had an auto reminder go out 24 hours before. I would use the desktop version for any admin work but for last minute communications both email and text you could do easily through the app.


I used Shutterfly for a few seasons before switching to TeamSnap and I find TeamSnap to be much more user friendly and I don't get all the extra Shutterfly emails/spam. Just my two cents.


----------



## Overlap (Jun 27, 2017)

soccerobserver said:


> Great topic. For team management We used Teamstuff bc it was free. It is ok. Mainly it was free.  I don't feel confident enough to recommend it but it is worth being aware of
> 
> Www.teamstuff.com


Observer - I like free


----------



## Real Deal (Jun 29, 2017)

soloyosh said:


> I have used TeamSnap for a while.  It is always a pain to get everyone signed up, etc.  I also dislike that the text alerts cannot be replied to directly.  I have taken to using a Text to Group app to handle this.  In order for this to work properly I have to disable iMessage and Group Text each time and the re-enable afterward.  Parents can reply directly to the text.  With both, there is a character limit that, if exceeded, the app will break into multiple texts.  In some cases these don't always arrive in order.
> 
> I would like to find a good app for tracking stats during the game.
> 
> ...



If you all must keep stats during the game, make sure you find an app that also includes a "virtual parent," who can track the stats accurately, because most of the real ones I've seen try, can't even get who scored the goals, so have to ask all the other parents on the sideline all the time, and it gets kind of annoying. And as for assists, well no one really notices, so they are awarded almost randomly (mostly to the first kid who high-fives the scorer).  So I can only imagine with "shots on target, possession, completed passes, who drew/caused fouls, etc etc... yikes! 

Can't the games just be taped, then reviewed by the Coach if he/she so desires???


----------



## ACarpenter (Jun 29, 2017)

Soloyosh- both of my kids' teams use TeamSnap. It's ok and I do get the notifications in a timely manner. You might want to check out Remind. It's pretty easy and as a teacher, I use it for communicating with my students' parents. Most of them tell me they love it but the challenge is getting everyone to download the app. You can send out group texts, individual texts, photos, BUT I don't like the character limit on announcements. 

As far as soccer stats, you can check out Soccer Meter.  There's a Lite (free) version but I bought the full version for $5. It can track stats and breaks down possession time, shots on goal, etc.  It even transcribes the stats into an easy to read report which can be emailed. HOWEVER, this is provided that you (or someone else on the team) has the patience to tap on the green and record all of this information. I've tried it and can't focus on it for prolonged periods of time. I asked my husband to track a game and he is much better at it than I am. SO I think it's way too much work, but you might want to try your hand at it. I don't manage a team anymore so I just show up and enjoy the game


----------



## MWN (Jun 29, 2017)

Communication: band.us.  app works on Android Apple and PCs through a browser.  Much more robust than remind.

The band. Us calendar function Imports directly into your Outlook or Google calendars. There's a section for saving documents and photos.

For photos I agree that Google photo album is one of the best Solutions. You can create a shared photo album and it's unlimited storage.


----------

